# Laceys in labour



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

lacey has just started having contractions in the bottom of my wardrobe!!!


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck to both of you, am sure it'll all go smoothly. Am off to bed now so looking forward to news in the morning


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

first born at 01.01am white, not sure if came out head or feet first cos i missed it second born 01.45 dark, breach. both doing ok so far


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Third born at 02.06 am white and breach. forth born 02.24 am dark and breach. all bag things have come out and she's eaten them all seem to be doing really well and trying to feed. i forgot to say that she quickly moved to her box before the first one was born so i can have my wardrobe back :wink:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

5th born at 02.52am dark and head first, 2 nights with no sleep is really gonna hit me tomorrow  she's resting at the moment but i can still feel at least one more in there. sixth born at 03.59 white and head first. as there drying of the dark ones are loving like tabbys. at less another one still to go. I got a couple of hours sleep no seventh yet im sure i felt another one in there but maybe not now. there all doing well, although the first one does seem quite a bit smaller than the rest, so will have keep an eye on him/her.  thanks every one for your help, i dont know what i would have done without all your advice and support. Im sure im going to have alot more questions for u all very soon


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

YAY well done Lacey (and you too mum)! She sounds like she did really well! Typical eh? had you dashing about clearing out wardrobes etc and she decides to use the box afterall! Cant wait to see pictures. Sounds like it could well be a case of 3rd time lucky in the labour/delivery stakes.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks sootisox, yeah she did really well im very proud of her  im glad she desided to move though i couldnt c a thing with her in my wardrob, very dark in there


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

awww bless her! did she have another kitten in the end or has she stopped at 6? I was up twice with Champs between 1am and 6am ... she was scratching around and miaowing, i ran downstairs all excited thinking "this is it" to find her sitting in front of her empty bowl and wanting food! She was fed at 11pm before she settled for the night and demanding more at 2am. Apart from that, it was more litter and bed rearranging lol.

Cant wait to see pics of Lacey and her babies - do we know who daddy was yet??


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay! I wondered why I was awake so much last night, thinking about kittens! 

Congrats!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo - finally - not a siamese daddy then if they are coloured already.

EDIT: try to weigh them now if you can and note identifying marks (or put anil varnish on toes) then weigh every day to keep an eye on them - they should put on around 10g a day (though may not do so in the first day) - any weight loss is not good. Keep them warm too. I hope this lot survive.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

no she seems to have stopped at 6, but i was sure there was another one but i don't want to poke her about to check, no dads not going to be a siamese probably just a moggy by the looks of the 3 dark ones but it does look like the other 3 will look like mum, does any one know when the points will come through if they will get any? i will gets some pictures on soon


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations. If they are Siamese, they are born White, and the colour will start to develop at a later date. Do you know other cats the breeder had loose? It could be possible there are two fathers involved.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks lulusmum no i didn't see any other cats at her house any lacey was upstair, the lady went up to get her. so i have no idea.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

AT LAST!! Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks liz . will have to wait for photos as my camera has just died on me and dam thing needs special batterys, but will go to town in abit to get some


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

thank god for that, poor girlie!! thought she was going to explode. cant wait to see the pictures :001_tt1:. congrats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

whoo hoo congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow well done Lacey, 6 beautiful babies. She did very well bless her. Are they all latched on and feeding? Some meezer babies can be incredibly dense when it comes to that.

Did her previous owner have orientals as well ? If the kittens born all white are siamese then I doubt it is a wholly moggie litter. I would imagine the chances of a passing entire moggie carrying siamese would be pretty slim. So I would imagine either Dad is an ori, a half siamese or the litter has 2 fathers.

I would watch for colour to start to develop on the white ones, their nose leather and ear edges start to colour up first. 

Well done to both of you, it was a looooong wait but everything sounds as though it went incredibly smoothly and Lacey was a complete star :001_tt1:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

congratulations cant wait to see the pics


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

.... And now the wait is on to see if the little white kittens develop points lol. 

How common is it to have a mixed litter? Would that mean (assuming the 2 matings weren't on the same day) that the coloured kittens could be a couple of days different development wise than the other kittens? Would this explain any size difference within a litter? It's all pretty interesting!, i'd never thought about it before.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> .... And now the wait is on to see if the little white kittens develop points lol.
> 
> How common is it to have a mixed litter? Would that mean (assuming the 2 matings weren't on the same day) that the coloured kittens could be a couple of days different development wise than the other kittens? Would this explain any size difference within a litter? It's all pretty interesting!, i'd never thought about it before.


I have read about this there is a certain period in which they can be mated twice, many breeders, well, a few I have met do it on purpose for bigger litters. I am unsure about development etc though? Interesting.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

mellowma said:


> I have read about this there is a certain period in which they can be mated twice, many breeders, well, a few I have met do it on purpose for bigger litters. I am unsure about development etc though? Interesting.


It's possible I guess, but cats don't ovulate until after mating (can be up to 3-4 days later), so if the second sire got to her the same day or next it would probably make no difference.... all the eggs would be released & fertilized at the same time.

Agree with Saikou though - you may have a litter of Orientals & Siamese there.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> It's possible I guess, but cats don't ovulate until after mating (can be up to 3-4 days later), so if the second sire got to her the same day or next it would probably make no difference.... all the eggs would be released & fertilized at the same time.
> 
> Agree with Saikou though - you may have a litter of Orientals & Siamese there.


thats very interesting about the eggs being fertilized at the same time, i didnt know that, i had heard that the litter could be fathered by two cats,i presummed the later ones, would just be smaller kittens in the litter, ( if you know what i mean lol, )


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Wowww congrats, didnt have time to check this morning, have just come home on my lunch break, cant wait to see pics..its going to be soo exciting watching them grow and seeing is the dark ones are orientals wow!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> thats very interesting about the eggs being fertilized at the same time, i didnt know that, i had heard that the litter could be fathered by two cats,i presummed the later ones, would just be smaller kittens in the litter, ( if you know what i mean lol, )


Well that would indicate the cat had released a second set of eggs... which I guess would be possible... but the more likely scenario would be one set of eggs fertilised by mixed sperm.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww huge congrats. 6 is a big number lol x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's very common - pretty much the norm for free-ranging moggies.

Liz


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i have taken some pics of the babies just got to wait til oh gets of the laptop to put them on . The darker kittens definately have what looks like tabby marking, i thought orientals only have solid colours?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

No oris come in all tabby patterns and all colours :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I cant wait til there a little older so i can tell what they are, well so i can put some pics on and someone can tell me if there oris or not  i wouldnt have a clue. If the tabbies dont turn out to be oris but the white ones do get points does that mean they will be pure siamese or is it possible they could have the same dad and just take after mum? If that makes sense


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If the white ones are siamese then Dad would have to have been a siamese or a siamese carrier. The siamese carrier could be an oriental, in which case the kittens will be siamese, or a moggie carrying siamese and then the kittens would be cross breeds.

You could always email the previous owner under the guise of a friendly update, send her a picture and see if she comes up with any info about the Dad herself.

I can not wait to see the pictures. Are all the babies happily feeding?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks saikou i will give a go and see what she says but i doubt she will even reply. They seem to be feeding fine there not crying so i guess that means there not hungry the first one born is a bit smaller than the rest so im a little worried it will get pushed out the way so im keeping a close eye on it. Laceys turned into my little shadow and every time i leave the room she runs after me crying but im not sure what she wants, maybe just a bit of company


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

She probably does need a bit of reassurance. Some queens can be like that for the first few days, just until they get themselves into a routine.

With the babies, if you weigh them each day around the same time, you can make sure they are all getting their fair share. They should put on about 10 gms a day but any increase is good. Its a good way of getting a heads up incase something is going wrong with them, if you get any that stay the same weight or drop, and gives you the opportunity to step in and top up if necessary.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks i did try to weight them earlier but she cried and tried to take it back to the box so i just left her to it, but will try again tomorrow hopefully she would have settled down abit more then.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

here they are


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahhh what gorgeous babies. They look nice and chubbly and a good size in the pics. Nice and pink too, thats good 

If they do all have the same Dad and the whites turn out to be siamese they could be tabby points.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Could you tell me please what colour point this one is? it's a picture i found of a kitten from her last litter. and thanks for the friend request


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh they're just adorable! Such a striking contast between the three whites and the three tabbies too. Gorgeous photos! Big sister / brother looks lovely too. 

Enjoy them all and give Lacey a big hug, she's done so well!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they all look gorgeous, well worth the wait lol, are you going to keep one,..


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Could you tell me please what colour point this one is? it's a picture i found of a kitten from her last litter. and thanks for the friend request


 No problem, the kitten looks to be a seal tabby point. Lacey could well have the same in this litter


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you, i thought all this waiting had stopped and how i have to wait again to see what colours there going to be


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

doogpoh said:


> Thank you, i thought all this waiting had stopped and how i have to wait again to see what colours there going to be


yes but its very exciting isnt it,..........


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If they are seals or seal tabbies their noses and ear edges will change colour quite quickly, so not too long to wait


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> they all look gorgeous, well worth the wait lol, are you going to keep one,..


Thanks you and yes it was definately worth it  and yes will keep one maybe two not sure yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

doogpoh said:


> Thanks you and yes it was definately worth it  and yes will keep one maybe two not sure yet


........ dont blame you, i think i would want to keep a couple to,


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> If they are seals or seal tabbies their noses and ear edges will change colour quite quickly, so not too long to wait


Thank you, im all excited now can't wait to see what there going to look like, it's going to be very hard letting them go to new homes im to attached already i think


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

they are absolutely gorgeous cant wait to see more p ics of them as they grow up


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats! They look like Siamese and oris to me  If you need any help then just PM me  Well done!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Thank you, im all excited now can't wait to see what there going to look like, it's going to be very hard letting them go to new homes im to attached already i think


 wait until they are charging around, hanging off your curtains, stripping your walls of wall paper, breaking every ornament in the place, attempted to shin up bare skin for the umpteenth time in a day - you'd never think that such a cute litter of babies could cause such a mess believe me  but then yes even after all that it is terribly hard to le them go and you wouldn't have them any other way. If they all have temperaments and personalities like their Mum it will be especially hard, but how fantastic for the people lucky enough to be owned by them.


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

OMG those spots are to die for. :001_tt1:


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

sooo gorgeous. congratulations!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG they are stunning I might have to have one! I love them :001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Just a thought, on the picture you found of one of Lacey's previous babies, did it have any details about the Dad?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Just a thought, on the picture you found of one of Lacey's previous babies, did it have any details about the Dad?


no nothing just that she was the last one available and used to dog and small kids dont think it even said what color the baby was. Ive tried to find the ad since but it had been deleted.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Please can you post your address including postcode so i dont turn up at the wrong house when I come to get one 

Seriously they are stunning, well done Lacey xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> no nothing just that she was the last one available and used to dog and small kids dont think it even said what color the baby was. Ive tried to find the ad since but it had been deleted.


Thats a shame. It was worth a try. See tomorrow if you can see any faint hints of colour change on the babies


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think at least one of those whites already has a hint of colour on the ears - looks like it will be a seal or seal tabby. They look lovely -- to the siamese breeders - do they look like siamese kittens? I wouldn't know.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think we need more close up pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.......:001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

All the tabbies look to be brown (Black) tabbies so chances are the siamese if they are will be seals of some type.

All kittens this age look roughly the same. They do look like siamese and ori babies, but then they do have a siamese Mum. Tonk babies do not look dissimilar at a few days old. Without knowing who Dad is there's always an element of doubt, however small.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I was just getting brewdy and googeling newborn Siamese kittens and look what I found...siamese and oriental kittens
http://www.wushuargentina.com/cat_s/siam_1b.jpg


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

The smallest baby doesnt look like it can latch on to feed and doesnt seem as active as the others any advice? It does look like its trying to find a teat but doesnt open its mouth.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Is the kitten warm ? Do you have any syringes and replacement milk ? I would try him/her on 1 or 2 mls if you can get them to take it. 1 ml syringes are easy to control, as you have to be careful the kitten doesn't inhale the milk, a drop at a time and swallow. The vet should be able to give you some. Make sure the kitten is warm first though.

Did you get some kittystim. You could try that as a bit of boost. See if you can check inside the mouth first to make sure there's no cleft. Its not easy to open their mouths. If everything is OK and he/she has either had some milk or kittystim that should give them a bit of a boost of energy. Try getting them latched onto Mum. I would move a bigger one if you can from a teat. It will be well sucked and have milk flowing. Squeeze a bit of milk from the teat and move the babies mouth over the teat until they get get the idea. Sometimes it can take hours to get them to take it. Once they get the idea and have a bit of a feed they feel better in themselves. You may have to do that for every meal until they feel strong enough to fight their way to a teat. With 6 its easy for a slighly weaker smaller baby to get pushed to one side.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> I was just getting brewdy and googeling newborn Siamese kittens and look what I found...siamese and oriental kittens
> http://www.wushuargentina.com/cat_s/siam_1b.jpg


thanks fifibelle they do look very much alike dont they


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you yes i have milk syringes and kittystim doesnt look like cleft palate and is warm so will give it some kittystim and c if it helps


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd try and gently open her mouth and get her latched on first  I always gently squeeze the teet to get a drop of milk on so that kits can smell the milk bar


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If the kitten is not as active as the others it will need a bit of energy either through 1ml or so of milk or kittystim before he/she will be able to feed properly.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i gave it 1ml of kittystim about half an hour ago, but still doesn't seem to be trying at all should i give some formula milk aswell?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you tried putting the teat near the mouth, squeeze some milk out and rub the end on the kittens mouth. It can take hours sometimes whilst they do everything but get the idea. You sometimes have to hold the teat still in one hand, kitten in the other (if Mum is willing)


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

thank you i will give it ago and see if it helps. she has just let me weight them but my scales are not digital but the smallest is about 80grams and biggest about 115grams does that sound about right? i will have to borrow my mums to do it properly.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They are good weights. The smallest I've had was 51 gms.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Have you tried putting the teat near the mouth, squeeze some milk out and rub the end on the kittens mouth. It can take hours sometimes whilst they do everything but get the idea. You sometimes have to hold the teat still in one hand, kitten in the other (if Mum is willing)


yes i've tried that and it's not interested and mum doesn't mind, just don't want to feed formula if i don't have to but it's being stuffed to the side aswell.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Super weights for a litter of 6


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Is mum taking interest in her?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Mochali said:


> Is mum taking interest in her?


yes she's trying her best to keep it in with the rest of them and cleaning it.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> yes i've tried that and it's not interested and mum doesn't mind, just don't want to feed formula if i don't have to but it's being stuffed to the side aswell.


It can take ages to get them to get the idea, some of them it can be a real battle until the idea clicks. I agree Mums milk is best at this point especially as its the colostrum which is important. You could try just 1ml of formula, then once they have the taste, drip a bit of that on the teat see if that helps. I've done that for some and it has worked.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> yes she's trying her best to keep it in with the rest of them and cleaning it.


Excellent, persevere and your hard work will pay off


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you both, i will keep trying and perserver  im sure it will get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Keep us posted and again...congratulations


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the new furbabies and well done Lacey.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are adorable x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh everything okay today ?

How is the littlest one?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh lovely lovely pics. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hope the little one has managed to feed properly now, fingers crossed all is ok, xxxxx


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah there all fine this morning even the little one . on my way to get some digital scales to weight them properly [only got crappy one] but i think they all put some weight on aswell


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Yeah there all fine this morning even the little one . on my way to get some digital scales to weight them properly [only got crappy one] but i think they all put some weight on aswell


Yay. That's good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent news  Especially with the baby. Some of them seem to be over awed by the birth process more than others, they just need a helping hand and then they are away. Digi scales are so much easier. If you can see they have put on weight then they are probably piling it on. which is great news :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad every thing is going well,


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

Well done, you are doing a good job. Glad the little one is okay. Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Any new pics for today :001_wub: :biggrin: Any colour changes on the siamese babies ?


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations, they are adorable:001_tt1:

We need pics all the time you know :blush:, how are they getting on?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> here they are


Ohh they are lovely! :001_tt1:

Just a thought - I wonder if Dad could have been a Bengal?
Many carry the gene for colourpointing (same as Siamese gene) and of course they are genetically tabbies. I think your babes are brown (black) tabbies but one looks very "bright" - Bengals also possess genes that produce a very rich reddish tabby pattern.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Any new pics for today :001_wub: :biggrin: Any colour changes on the siamese babies ?


i havn't taken any pics yet today but i suppose i could i think i can see the edges of there ears going darker but still very faint but not there noses yet.

i also got my new scales and they weigh 88,102,3 are 108 and the biggest is 110. what is a good weight for them to put on a day?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

ohhhhhh pictures please!!!!!! Are you keeping them?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> i havn't taken any pics yet today but i suppose i could i think i can see the edges of there ears going darker but still very faint but not there noses yet.


 exciting, they probably are seals/seal tabbies. If you have the time it would be lovely if you did a daily diary, even if it was just in pics so we can all see them grow  I am feeling very broody 

I take it the little one, finally got the idea of how to suck on a teat, or have you been topping him/her up ? Have you given them names yet


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ohh they are lovely! :001_tt1:
> 
> Just a thought - I wonder if Dad could have been a Bengal?
> Many carry the gene for colourpointing (same as Siamese gene) and of course they are genetically tabbies. I think your babes are brown (black) tabbies but one looks very "bright" - Bengals also possess genes that produce a very rich reddish tabby pattern.


im really not sure, the tabbies don't seem to have bengal markings, no strips down there backs and the two darker ones don't have the stripe from there face to the base of there necks like bengals do. but i guess it's a possibility if they carry the colourpointing gene. i guess we might be able to tell when there colours and patterns come through abit better.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> exciting, they probably are seals/seal tabbies. If you have the time it would be lovely if you did a daily diary, even if it was just in pics so we can all see them grow  I am feeling very broody
> 
> I take it the little one, finally got the idea of how to suck on a teat, or have you been topping him/her up ? Have you given them names yet


it's still not to keen to feed without help so i had to top it up before i went to bed just so it has something through the night, but i've been helping it latch on through the day and i've called it frosty because it was very cold when it was born so i had to put it on the cats radiator bed to warm it up but none of the others have got names yet, i think frosty will be the one who stays


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Is frosty one of the white ones or the tabbies? Oh Im sooooooo broody!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah if Frosty was a bit cold when born, that could explain his/her slow start. As long as he/she puts on weight, even if its a little bit each day thats great. An average weight gain is about 10 gms but any gain is good. The bigger greedier babies will probably put on more, Frosty maybe a little less. The gain can fluctuate from day to day as well. Sometimes they have a huge gain one day and then a tiny one the next.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Is frosty one of the white ones or the tabbies? Oh Im sooooooo broody!


frostys one of the white ones was the first born, it won' be long now for fifi im sure, hows she doing?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> frostys one of the white ones was the first born, it won' be long now for fifi im sure, hows she doing?


Oh lovely! Fifi is doing well, she's gone a bit wierd scratching at everything and trying to get into places she shouldnt, but she still seems annoyed that we went away for the weekend! her belly is a little bigger but not much, we can feel 2 or 3 obvious golf ball sized lumps in her belly and keep feeling slight movement although nothing like the parties other people have said about! I'm thinking about taking her to the vet at the end of the week even though its a bit of a drive (i'd rather be safe then sorry) hopefully it wont stress her too much!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Ah if Frosty was a bit cold when born, that could explain his/her slow start. As long as he/she puts on weight, even if its a little bit each day thats great. An average weight gain is about 10 gms but any gain is good. The bigger greedier babies will probably put on more, Frosty maybe a little less. The gain can fluctuate from day to day as well. Sometimes they have a huge gain one day and then a tiny one the next.


thank you i will keep a check and make sure frosty puts weight on or i will have to handfeed which i would rather not do but i've had to handrear baby rabbits and birds so i will be ok if i have to but mums milk is best the other babies are very strong and you can see the difference in size just from yesterday, i will go take some more pics now


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Oh lovely! Fifi is doing well, she's gone a bit wierd scratching at everything and trying to get into places she shouldnt, but she still seems annoyed that we went away for the weekend! her belly is a little bigger but not much, we can feel 2 or 3 obvious golf ball sized lumps in her belly and keep feeling slight movement although nothing like the parties other people have said about! I'm thinking about taking her to the vet at the end of the week even though its a bit of a drive (i'd rather be safe then sorry) hopefully it wont stress her too much!


sounds like shes looking for somewhere to have them im very excited to see what colours there going to be hopefully you will get a couple like fifi she's very pretty 2 or 3 is a nice number but more tempting for you to keep them all, i think i would glad she's doing ok. is the vet trip for a scan or just for them to confirm it for you?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> im really not sure, the tabbies don't seem to have bengal markings, no strips down there backs and the two darker ones don't have the stripe from there face to the base of there necks like bengals do. but i guess it's a possibility if they carry the colourpointing gene. i guess we might be able to tell when there colours and patterns come through abit better.


I've seen several bengal crosses (with moggy) - one lived next door to me for two years - and they often don't have _anything_ like the clarity and shape of spotting & other markings that true Bengals do. You have to selectively breed for that as a rule, and have Bengal on both sides.

Because you can't see what kind of tabby pattern Siamese carry (all cats have one hiding!) they often throw a pattern that is blurry and spotty, sometimes ticked, which would certainly "degrade" or even dominate the quality of a pure Bengal's spots & markings.

Will be watching their progress with bated breath!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> sounds like shes looking for somewhere to have them im very excited to see what colours there going to be hopefully you will get a couple like fifi she's very pretty 2 or 3 is a nice number but more tempting for you to keep them all, i think i would glad she's doing ok. is the vet trip for a scan or just for them to confirm it for you?


Its just to check everything is ok really but I will see how she is tomorrow evening (I work mon tues weds) Im a little worried as she is still so small, although my O/H was suprised she had grown over the weekend but I cant really see it. A friend of mine lost a cat a few years ago because her kittens died inside and she didnt absorb them or give birth to them (although her cat was unvacinated and an outdoor cat) Im just worried something is wrong although Fifi seems healthy, I think Im just worrieng but I did expect wither kittens or a big bump by now!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I've seen several bengal crosses (with moggy) - one lived next door to me for two years - and they often don't have _anything_ like the clarity and shape of spotting & other markings that true Bengals do. You have to selectively breed for that as a rule, and have Bengal on both sides.
> 
> Because you can't see what kind of tabby pattern Siamese carry (all cats have one hiding!) they often throw a pattern that is blurry and spotty, sometimes ticked, which would certainly "degrade" or even dominate the quality of a pure Bengal's spots & markings.
> 
> Will be watching their progress with bated breath!


that's very interesting, got me thinking now. but i guess we won't even know for sure. i didn't know bengals carried the colourpoint gene, is that what produces the snow and silver gene? i see what your saying about bengal markings i suppose both parents would have to have good markings for them to be passed to the babies.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Its just to check everything is ok really but I will see how she is tomorrow evening (I work mon tues weds) Im a little worried as she is still so small, although my O/H was suprised she had grown over the weekend but I cant really see it. A friend of mine lost a cat a few years ago because her kittens died inside and she didnt absorb them or give birth to them (although her cat was unvacinated and an outdoor cat) Im just worried something is wrong although Fifi seems healthy, I think Im just worrieng but I did expect wither kittens or a big bump by now!


If it puts your mind at ease then it might be a good idea, but there are plenty of cats that don't show very much and if theres only 2 or 3 then she won't be huge any way, im sure fifi and the babies are doing fine:smile5:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry the pics of brown ones are not to good but they wouldn't stop wriggling, and i couldn't get one of them all together cos mum wouldn't let me. second pics of frosty.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

All I can say is.....:001_wub:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow they are stunning, Im sure i can see a little dark colour on the tips of their ears  
To be honest Doogpoh Im sure she is probably fine, the three (ish) kittens I can feel tonight feel very far toward her back end. The last possible 70th day is next weekend (20th) My OH wants me to wait untill the end of next week and if there is no sign of babies to take her then. :nonod: Im just a worrier!
Thank you for your help, I'm soo glad Lacey is doing so well, you must be feeling very proud!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Wow they are stunning, Im sure i can see a little dark colour on the tips of their ears
> To be honest Doogpoh Im sure she is probably fine, the three (ish) kittens I can feel tonight feel very far toward her back end. The last possible 70th day is next weekend (20th) My OH wants me to wait untill the end of next week and if there is no sign of babies to take her then. :nonod: Im just a worrier!
> Thank you for your help, I'm soo glad Lacey is doing so well, you must be feeling very proud!


oh my not long then  and thats if she goes to 70 days. I think u should do what your oh said and wait, if u still worried then take her, but im sure there be moving around alot more by then and u wont be so worried. Yes im very proud of her shes a very good mum and doing a great job.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lovely lovely babies:001_wub::001_wub: They are all looking good. There is definite colour appearing on the siamese. :001_tt1:


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations of the arrival of these beautiful babies.

I have been sliently following your thread.

Do you have homes lined up for these beautiful babies

Michelle


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Harvers said:


> Congratulations of the arrival of these beautiful babies.
> 
> I have been sliently following your thread.
> 
> ...


thank you michelle i will probably be keeping a couple, but won't be looking for homes for the others until there about 6/7 weeks just because of the problems the other 2 litters had.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

a couple more pics from today, they've all put on quite abit of weight and doing really well .


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuter by the day.  If that's possible....


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Utterly adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1: I see noses are changing ever so slightly too - they have a mulberry colour. They look very lively and strong too, heads in the air on their little chubby legs :001_wub: :thumbup:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, they are just getting cuter and cuter! and the Siamese ones ears are definatleyt getting darker....Im in love with the tabby in the last pic he/she is mine ok


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like Lacey is doing a fabulous job...and you of course


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Wow, they are just getting cuter and cuter! and the Siamese ones ears are definatleyt getting darker....Im in love with the tabby in the last pic he/she is mine ok


yes there ears are definately getting darker and its alot clearer than in the pics. My oh has claimed that tabby for himself, he always refers to it as his one. I can see him asking if it can stay too


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Utterly adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1: I see noses are changing ever so slightly too - they have a mulberry colour. They look very lively and strong too, heads in the air on their little chubby legs :001_wub: :thumbup:


i hadent noticed until you said about there noses, but yes there definately changing. I hope there seal points i like there colouring im also very happy with there weight gain, one of them has gained 18 grams, frosty has only put on 5 but he did have a bad start so hopefully he will catch up


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i have been following laceys progress in the last few days i am glad the kittens and little frosty are ok . the kittens are all cute but i must say i love the tabby ones they are aborable :001_tt1: i would have one if my oh would let me lol.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> i hadent noticed until you said about there noses, but yes there definately changing. I hope there seal points i like there colouring


They might well be Seals as they are colouring up so soon, but as you have 3 solid tabbies, be prepared for them to be Seal Tabby Points


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> i hadent noticed until you said about there noses, but yes there definately changing. I hope there seal points i like there colouring im also very happy with there weight gain, one of them has gained 18 grams, frosty has only put on 5 but he did have a bad start so hopefully he will catch up


I think for Frosty any gain is brilliant. He will pick up and catch up with the others. 18 gms is excellent  Lacey must be feeding them gold top  If you have a reasonable spread of weights in a litter you can work out what percentage gain they have made in comparison to their body weight. Quite often with the littlees even though their total gain is less than their bigger siblings the percentage gain is roughly the same if not more.

One of the siamese did look as though he/she hadn't changed colour so much as the others, but that may just be my imagination. You can sometimes tell with coat colour, although they are all white, some look slightly more creamy white than others. They are usually the seals. Tabbies even seal tabbies retain a whiter looking coat colour as would choccies or other colours. I could be guessing but seeing as the other three are all tabbies it could be whoever Dad was means that all the siamese will all be tabbies too - only time will tell


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oohh I love Tabby points... if u find all ur babies are missing in a few weeks time u'll know where to find them:001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> I think for Frosty any gain is brilliant. He will pick up and catch up with the others. 18 gms is excellent  Lacey must be feeding them gold top  If you have a reasonable spread of weights in a litter you can work out what percentage gain they have made in comparison to their body weight. Quite often with the littlees even though their total gain is less than their bigger siblings the percentage gain is roughly the same if not more.
> 
> One of the siamese did look as though he/she hadn't changed colour so much as the others, but that may just be my imagination. You can sometimes tell with coat colour, although they are all white, some look slightly more creamy white than others. They are usually the seals. Tabbies even seal tabbies retain a whiter looking coat colour as would choccies or other colours. I could be guessing but seeing as the other three are all tabbies it could be whoever Dad was means that all the siamese will all be tabbies too - only time will tell


i was a little worried frosty hadn't put on much weight but i guess it won't put on as much as the others because it wasn't as big when born [ i wish i knew what sex frosty was it sounds really heartless calling he/she it ]. Don't worry your not imagining things, frosty's the one that isn't changing colour as much as the other two, does this mean frosty may have different colouring than the other two? and i don't mind if there tabby points there beautiful too


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

They are lookin gorgeous. Have you got a pic of mummy


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> i wish i knew what sex frosty was it sounds really heartless calling he/she it


Why not try to work it out, it's easier now before the fur has grown.

Pick up one kitten, keep it in one hand (or have an assistant hold it), look at what it has under the tail, then pick up each kitten in turn and compare their 'bits' to the one you're holding.

The girls have two pink bits very close together (anus and vulva) and the boys have a gap between. Unless you have a litter where they are all one sex (it can happen!) you should be able to see some differences and make a very good guess which gender.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Why not try to work it out, it's easier now before the fur has grown.
> 
> Pick up one kitten, keep it in one hand (or have an assistant hold it), look at what it has under the tail, then pick up each kitten in turn and compare their 'bits' to the one you're holding.
> 
> The girls have two pink bits very close together (anus and vulva) and the boys have a gap between. Unless you have a litter where they are all one sex (it can happen!) you should be able to see some differences and make a very good guess which gender.


Thank you, i didn't think i would be able to tell yet but looks like i got 2 boys one white, one brown and 4 girls, i think frosty's a little girl


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> They are lookin gorgeous. Have you got a pic of mummy


her she is bless her i think she just woke up not great pic will try get some better one's tomorrow.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> Thank you, i didn't think i would be able to tell yet but looks like i got 2 boys one white, one brown and 4 girls, i think frosty's a little girl


Excellent  I don't know if there are any photos online that help (probably are!) but the basic comparison test as I described, can be very accurate... Keep a record of which are which if you can... they grow & change and they sometimes go through a stage where they don't look one nor t'other and you doubt your initial 'diagnosis' but if you have made a note at this age, it usually pans out in the end.

If you feel you want to identify each kitten, as to sex etc.. there are various ways you can do it... as a very simple example, a permanent Magic Marker dob of colour on an ear or foot can work... but you have to top it up as they will fade. Lots of breeders use little baby collars of different colours at this age with great results, no problems, before these were available I made little collars from narrow satin ribbon, replaced as the kittens grew.

I'm sure someone else will come along and help if you want to try this to make sure you ID them.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Excellent  I don't know if there are any photos online that help (probably are!) but the basic comparison test as I described, can be very accurate... Keep a record of which are which if you can... they grow & change and they sometimes go through a stage where they don't look one nor t'other and you doubt your initial 'diagnosis' but if you have made a note at this age, it usually pans out in the end.
> 
> If you feel you want to identify each kitten, as to sex etc.. there are various ways you can do it... as a very simple example, a permanent Magic Marker dob of colour on an ear or foot can work... but you have to top it up as they will fade. Lots of breeders use little baby collars of different colours at this age with great results, no problems, before these were available I made little collars from narrow satin ribbon, replaced as the kittens grew.
> 
> I'm sure someone else will come along and help if you want to try this to make sure you ID them.


thanks merlinsmum i will make a note of it i can tell them all apart at the moment apart from the other two white ones, at the moment the only difference is one has a little blood stain of it's tail but that won't be there for long  i will give the magic marker ago before the blood stain disappears. thanks again


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Here these may help sexing them

Girl :










Boy :










Although sometimes at a few days old they can look either way.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Here these may help sexing them
> 
> Girl :
> 
> ...


thanks saikou i think by looking at those pictures i got it right, theres a definate difference in them so i hope frosty is a girl, i wanted to keep a girl to make up the numbers, me and lacey are the only girls in my house i can start thinking of names now


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

If when the time comes for you looking for homes for these beautiful babies I would be very interested in giving one a forever home.

Michelle x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> her she is bless her i think she just woke up not great pic will try get some better one's tomorrow.


She looks so tired bless her, what a good mummy....Instead of a baby I will steal her instead 

Hope they are doing well today and keep us updated on there progress x


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

She really reminds me of my chocolate girl


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi im not sure if im worrying about nothing but every one of the babies has lost weight today between 11 and 6 grams, does this sometimes happen and then they put it back on? im starting to think 6 kittens is to many for lacey to feed by herself and is starting to drain her, i think im going to have to help with a couple of feeds, any advice please? i don't want to lose any off these babies without trying my very best for them and don't want to make mum ill


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im not sure about them loosing weight,  maybe one of the breeders can help with that question,  they do look gorgeous, fingers crosssed all goes ok with them,xxxxxx


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> im not sure about them loosing weight,  maybe one of the breeders can help with that question,  they do look gorgeous, fingers crosssed all goes ok with them,xxxxxx


Thanks colliemerles, just a bit worried about them today and mums looking very drained from it all


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats quite a weight drop, are you sure the scales are right ? How do the babies look in themselves, are they warm and lively, no signs of any discharges, sneezing etc? Are you weighing them around the same time ( you sometimes get small fluctations if they are done at different times as it maybe before/after a poo) 6 kittens should be OK for her, is she eating well?

If you don't think it is the scales then I would definitely start topping them up. I would also give your vet a ring and ask if you can pick up a bottle of synulox drops just incase. At that age I think its just one drip in their milk 2x a day, but the vet will tell you. Its probably more preventative than anything, but just incase there's something else at work, at least you are hitting it from all sides.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Thats quite a weight drop, are you sure the scales are right ? How do the babies look in themselves, are they warm and lively, no signs of any discharges, sneezing etc? Are you weighing them around the same time ( you sometimes get small fluctations if they are done at different times as it maybe before/after a poo) 6 kittens should be OK for her, is she eating well?
> 
> If you don't think it is the scales then I would definitely start topping them up. I would also give your vet a ring and ask if you can pick up a bottle of synulox drops just incase. At that age I think its just one drip in their milk 2x a day, but the vet will tell you. Its probably more preventative than anything, but just incase there's something else at work, at least you are hitting it from all sides.


Thanks for replying im sure it's not my scales but will try with my other ones to see if there about the same on those. they have no discharge or sneezing and are warm and still active, i have been weighing them at 5pm so will try again then and check again, lacey is eating but not as much as i would have expected her to considering she has 6 babies to feed aswell as her self, i will give them a top up of formula now and phone the vet to see if they have any synulox drops, thanks again you've been a great help the last few weeks


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope everything is ok with them, your doing a fab job well done. Good luck and hopefully when you weigh them later today the weights will be ok!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

(((hugs))) I know how worrying it is having babies. I am sure they will be OK, getting them through the first week can turn you grey sometimes though.

If you think Lacey isn't eating enough, you could try her with some A/D (you can get it from the vets) highly palatable and high calorie. It can take them a while to get settled into a routine. She has been through the mill a bit, 3 litters and she is only 18mths old, 3 homes in that time too. Thank God her and her babies found a home with you, who knows what would have happened to them all left where they were.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank u saikou thats very kind of you i feel like a right plonker, it was my scales after all (sorry) little frosty has gained another 8 grams today and the other have put on-8,9,11,14 and 15 grams but i will definately go to the vet tomorrow to get something for lacey to give her a little boost


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad they are all gaining weight, xxxxxxx


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Phew thank god for that, looks like they are growing well  Have we had any pics today?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Phew thank god for that, looks like they are growing well  Have we had any pics today?


yes they had me very worried today, but hopefully there keep putting weight on and getting stronger. I will put some pics on tomorrow as its my little boys 2nd bday today and got lots of people coming round this evening


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I know you are probably doing this, but make sure you give her fresh water every day too


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Doogpoh's little boy, its my youngests 3rd birthday in a couple of weeks  just like kittens they grow up too fast!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> it was my scales after all (sorry) little frosty has gained another 8 grams today and the other have put on-8,9,11,14 and 15 grams


hey that is the best outcome :thumbup: :thumbup: Especially Frostie doing so well, what a little star. I can imagine the huge sense of relief when you found it was the scales. 

Other good stuff you can try with Lacey is goats yoghurt with a little honey mixed in - good source of calcium and honey will give her little energy boost, roast chicken, raw beef or lamb mince. Any wet that has a good high meat content. Sometimes their tastes in food change when they are feeding and they eat stuff they don't normally like and go off their favourites. She is obviously a very good Mum. :001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

so good that they are doing well. Won't belong beofre they are running around!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Have been keeping up with this thread and glad the babies and mum are doing well! I missed the first part of the story though! Through a bit of reading im guessing lacey was pregnant when you got her? but you were told of previous litters she had and were there some problems?? sorry for the questions i was just trying to catch up! they are beautiful though and lucky little frosty if you have picked her out to stay!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> hey that is the best outcome :thumbup: :thumbup: Especially Frostie doing so well, what a little star. I can imagine the huge sense of relief when you found it was the scales.
> 
> Other good stuff you can try with Lacey is goats yoghurt with a little honey mixed in - good source of calcium and honey will give her little energy boost, roast chicken, raw beef or lamb mince. Any wet that has a good high meat content. Sometimes their tastes in food change when they are feeding and they eat stuff they don't normally like and go off their favourites. She is obviously a very good Mum. :001_tt1:


Yes i was very happy i think a shopping thip is in order tomorrow, get lots of yummy stuff for her. i brought her some pouches of high life earlier and she has already finished of 5 of those so i think i'll get some more of them, she hasn't been touching her dried at the moment though


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

spid said:


> so good that they are doing well. Won't belong beofre they are running around!


There already pretty fast on there little legs, it' going to be hard work chasing 6 of them around when they can get out there box and run about


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

lailabear said:


> Have been keeping up with this thread and glad the babies and mum are doing well! I missed the first part of the story though! Through a bit of reading im guessing lacey was pregnant when you got her? but you were told of previous litters she had and were there some problems?? sorry for the questions i was just trying to catch up! they are beautiful though and lucky little frosty if you have picked her out to stay!


Hi lailabear, yes she was pregnant when i got her but wasn't told, then later the lady told me she had 2 litters before, she had to have help delivering the second litter and out of both litters only 4 out of 12 survived past 5 weeks. so has been a stressful few weeks and sure the next couple of months are going to be just as worrying.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> Yes i was very happy i think a shopping thip is in order tomorrow, get lots of yummy stuff for her. i brought her some pouches of high life earlier and she has already finished of 5 of those so i think i'll get some more of them, she hasn't been touching her dried at the moment though


 Do try some raw if you are brave enough - the Prize Choice minces are easy to get... add some raw heart, a little liver and/or kidney, try a few raw chicken wings and you have a great diet.

I fed my moggy girl on raw from halfway through her pregnancy onwards and the babies weaned so easily, one was licking raw beef mince at 3 weeks and they weaned very fast.... they were big & bold and mum didn't lose any condition at the height of lactation... she had 6 and it was her first litter (and last!) but it goes to show how much extra they can draw from raw food when they really need it. First time I have ever had a litter (this was my 9th) when mum kept her weight & fitness all the way through 

A vet who saw the babies at 9 weeks thought they were enormous!!!!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do try some raw if you are brave enough - the Prize Choice minces are easy to get... add some raw heart, a little liver and/or kidney, try a few raw chicken wings and you have a great diet.
> 
> I fed my moggy girl on raw from halfway through her pregnancy onwards and the babies weaned so easily, one was licking raw beef mince at 3 weeks and they weaned very fast.... they were big & bold and mum didn't lose any condition at the height of lactation... she had 6 and it was her first litter (and last!) but it goes to show how much extra they can draw from raw food when they really need it. First time I have ever had a litter (this was my 9th) when mum kept her weight & fitness all the way through
> 
> A vet who saw the babies at 9 weeks thought they were enormous!!!!


Thanks merlinsmum i don't think i could do that my self im not to good with things like that but im sure my oh won't mind doing it for me, it's worth a try to see if it helps her.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I just went up stairs to check on the babies to find frosty suckling by herself so fingers crossed shes finally got the idea.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Way to go Frosty


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Super news


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

doogpoh said:


> I just went up stairs to check on the babies to find frosty suckling by herself so fingers crossed shes finally got the idea.


thats great news,xxxxx


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone, frosty seems to be doing fine by herself now so i should be able to get some sleep . a few more from today at 4 days old, the colours on the siamese are coming through even more now and there tails and feet are changing too but frosty is still very pink


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe Frosty is going to be a different colour - possibly choccie like her Mum (or choccie tabby) only time will tell.

All those pictures are gorgeous, the whole lot of them are doing so well. they look like a right handful already  I can see eyes are beginning to open on at least one of the tabbies maybe two.


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

awww they are beatiful. and weone u then if last litters didnt do so well u r doing fab!!!! good job. lucky little lady she came to the right person  and well done frosty for feeding


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Maybe Frosty is going to be a different colour - possibly choccie like her Mum (or choccie tabby) only time will tell.
> 
> All those pictures are gorgeous, the whole lot of them are doing so well. they look like a right handful already  I can see eyes are beginning to open on at least one of the tabbies maybe two.


It will be nice if she was like her mum but would love her just as much what ever colour she is. It took me a good 20 mins to get these pics they were crawling all over the place and i think your right about there eyes opening but i thought they were still to young, there going to be even cuter when they do open


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

They are lovely doogpoh :001_tt1:

Right so when can I come pick them up


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> It will be nice if she was like her mum but would love her just as much what ever colour she is. It took me a good 20 mins to get these pics they were crawling all over the place and i think your right about there eyes opening but i thought they were still to young, there going to be even cuter when they do open


A Lacey mini me  :001_tt1: Thats two to be shown  Its such a shame, if we knew anything about Dad we could say what colours you could definitely expect.

I think the little tabby looking straight into the camera is going to be a handful, you can see it written in their face. Their eyes usually start to open after a couple of days, it depends on how "cooked" they were really. They will look even cuter when their eyes open, they have proper faces and you can see their expressions. You can see the ones with the "I'm gonna be trouble" looks too


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> A Lacey mini me  :001_tt1: Thats two to be shown  Its such a shame, if we knew anything about Dad we could say what colours you could definitely expect.
> 
> I think the little tabby looking straight into the camera is going to be a handful, you can see it written in their face. Their eyes usually start to open after a couple of days, it depends on how "cooked" they were really. They will look even cuter when their eyes open, they have proper faces and you can see their expressions. You can see the ones with the "I'm gonna be trouble" looks too


I know it's a shame, but i like the thought of getting a surprise though. i do hope that little tabby is going to be well behaved she's the spotty one my oh is hopeing to keep


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Maybe Frosty is going to be a different colour - possibly choccie like her Mum (or choccie tabby) only time will tell.


Well that would deepen the mystery! Very few moggies carry chocolate. They do often carry Blue though - as do some Bengals...


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Omg iM SOOOOOOO in love, I like the little white one on the end of the 3rd pic, she looks naughty


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well that would deepen the mystery! Very few moggies carry chocolate. They do often carry Blue though - as do some Bengals...


But if she were blue you would expect as much colour as the pos seals at this age. I can never tell the two apart until they get older.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> i do hope that little tabby is going to be well behaved she's the spotty one my oh is hopeing to keep


Tabby siamese and I assume tabby ori (if thats what they are  but I have never had one ) and well behaved are not two things usually associated. Beautifully demented I think they can be best described as


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Saikou said:


> But if she were blue you would expect as much colour as the pos seals at this age. I can never tell the two apart until they get older.


Ah.... I bow to your superior knowledge Saikou... I only ever had one blue and one lilac (and they were both Tabby points) in all my Siamese/Ori litters! Plenty of chocs, though.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just gorgeous,xxxx


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Tabby siamese and I assume tabby ori (if thats what they are  but I have never had one ) and well behaved are not two things usually associated. Beautifully demented I think they can be best described as


ha that made me laught i was hopeing they would take after lacey not a beautifuly demented bone in her body


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacey reminds me of a very regal princess, very true to her siamese roots. Like torties have the nickname nortie torties, I think tabbies are the same, the splodges on a tortie and stripes on a tabby doesn't just stop at their hair and skin it goes right through them - messes with their brains  In the nicest possible way of course.

I had the pleasure of being owned by a choccie tabby point, she was the only stripey in my house. Sadly she had a heart attack when she was only 6 yrs old. She's had a life long heart murmur - not that you would ever know it. Its never been the same without her, she was a crazy chick :001_tt1: The only cat to dare to leap the 6ft from the top of the scratching post to the arm of the sofa - just to shock the hell out of whoever was sat there at the time   Oh the spilled cups of tea followed by "what the......... "


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Saikou said:


> I had the pleasure of being owned by a choccie tabby point, she was the only stripey in my house. Sadly she had a heart attack when she was only 6 yrs old. She's had a life long heart murmur - not that you would ever know it. Its never been the same without her, she was a crazy chick :001_tt1: The only cat to dare to leap the 6ft from the top of the scratching post to the arm of the sofa - just to shock the hell out of whoever was sat there at the time   Oh the spilled cups of tea followed by "what the......... "


Hahaha Sounds a bit like Fifi!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Lacey reminds me of a very regal princess, very true to her siamese roots. Like torties have the nickname nortie torties, I think tabbies are the same, the splodges on a tortie and stripes on a tabby doesn't just stop at their hair and skin it goes right through them - messes with their brains  In the nicest possible way of course.
> 
> I had the pleasure of being owned by a choccie tabby point, she was the only stripey in my house. Sadly she had a heart attack when she was only 6 yrs old. She's had a life long heart murmur - not that you would ever know it. Its never been the same without her, she was a crazy chick :001_tt1: The only cat to dare to leap the 6ft from the top of the scratching post to the arm of the sofa - just to shock the hell out of whoever was sat there at the time   Oh the spilled cups of tea followed by "what the......... "


I didn't realise, but now you mentioned it my tabby i had a few years ago was beautifully demented but i wouldn't have had him any other way, very loving but like you sad about your girl he was fearless and would scare the life out of me daily. he was hit by a car when he was about one years old:crying:. i don't think i will find another cat like him.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

How is Lacey doing today? Is Frosty still feeding ok? I bet the colour on them has come out alot more by now, its all very exciting! Cant wait to see the next lot of Photos


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Me too. I want one now too.  Cannot have one though. Something to do with "too many cats" 

How many is too many?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Lacey is doing really well and looking a lot healthier again now, frosty is still managing to feed by herself and push the big bullys out the way yesterday we had eyes starting to open, there still not properly open but getting there. sorry for no pics recently but my little monkey of a son has gone and hidden my camera somewhere, but as soon as i track down his new hiding place i'll take some more


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Me too. I want one now too.  Cannot have one though. Something to do with "too many cats"
> 
> How many is too many?


you can NEVER have to many cats !!!!!!........


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you can NEVER have to many cats !!!!!!........


Oh that's right, I keep forgetting that.  actually one of mine has dissapeared, I like to do headcounts.

It's funny the way they fight over "their" teats, isn't it ? Snot fair, I wanna have some kittens............


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i keep reading all these posts about kittens and it makes me so want another kitten, my two are huge now,


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i am the same way seeing the pics and hearing of all these new kittens is making me broody for a tiny lil kitten my oh wont let me have another one yet tho  he wants to move house before we get another kitty i just want a friend for oakley


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw the photo of Lacey pregnant a couple of weeks back and meant to pop back to see how she was getting, I didn't realise how much time had passed. They are beautiful well done to you both.Xx 

My too are knocking on now - they are both 13. your little tabbys remind me so much of my little keats.  and Runyon, we think, has Siamese in him too. 

Congratulations again xx


----------

